# Rock dweller to go with O.Ventralis?



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I've just set up a 5 foot of which I intend to make O.Ventralis star of the show. I have a school of 11 cyps, a pair of Gnathochromis Pfefferi and I want a pair of Ventralis. Initially I was going to go for Enants or Xenos, but I've read not to as they would compete with Ventralis for the sand.

I'm going to put rockwork either end and leave the middle (approx 3 foot) of open sand. So a rock dweller is a viable option for a 4th species. I've read Ventralis should only be housed with peaceful species for full colour, so can anyone help me decide which rock dweller is best?

I was things punks...


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Maurice11 said:


> I was things punks...


Meant to say 'thinking'.


----------



## Shaky (Jan 2, 2003)

Calvus are generally considered "peaceful." Caudopunctatus would probably work.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Would transcriptus go with Ventralis? Or any of the julies?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I think Transcriptus or Calvus (they are so laid back) could both work but I must warn you don't try to do too much or you will be disappointed overall, and the Ventralis and Cyprichromis will not show color. If you want the Ventralis to be the alpha fish, you will want a small group. Multiple males might help one color up but you may end up having one male. Multiple females are needed or the male may stress one female out. Fewer species done well is better than too many species hoping some do well.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the reply Noki.

If I went with cyps, pfefferi, transcriptus and ventralis in a 5 foot 100 gallon, do you think this is ok and would you recommend I got 1 male and 3 female ventralis? All of these seem quite peaceful and in the event the transcriptus were aggressive, they are the only rock dweller with nothing to really compete for their territory.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

I would up the numbers of the ventralis. They can be very aggressive to conspecifics and will harass your females to no end.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

3 females to 1 male isn't enough? I'd be very happy


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

I would say no, not enough fish. I would shoot for at least 10.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I think that could be a problem, trying to get large enough groups to make both the Ventralis and Cyprichromis happy and breeding, with good male color. I'm not sure it is wise to have both and then 3 other species. They might co-exist, but not thrive.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

I have only 2 other species and only in pairs - a pair of Transcriptus, and a pair of Pfefferi. 11 cyps and then I will have Ventralis. Isnt this ok?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree with swk, not enough ventralis. I have kept ventralis with jumbo and non jumbo cyps with no problems, but not in a 5' tank.
I would think you need at least two males and that leaves no room for rocks IMO. One large rock in the middle of the tank to break the sightline between the males is all I would want. I would shoot for two males/six females and a dozen non jumbo cyps. P.S, my Ventralis were the most aggresive fish I have kept other than a w.c Nasuta male.


----------



## Maurice11 (May 15, 2013)

Noddy, thanks for your input. Can't I keep one male and 4 females, or do I need 2 males?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I wouldn't keep just one male myself if possible, you will miss out on some of their interesting behavior when kept as a single.
They like to fight and display at each other to impress the females. Plus if your male ever gets sick and dies, you will be stuck with none.
Having said all that, I have a pair of kipili nasutas in a 210g tank. The male killed off one male and one female and I have managed to add 10 juvies from them back to the tank. But yes, you could keep just one male with a few females if you wanted to.


----------

